# Ipad Wifi / 3G - 16/32/64



## Liquify (16 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.
Voila la sortie du Ipad 2 approche à grand pas, et je me questionne sur quel type de ipad choisir.

Quand on y réfléchit, que ce soit du 16 ou du 64.. ça reste assez négligeable, c'est pas fait pour stocker. Un 16go, utilisable dans le cadre de mes études (document texte, pdf, internet, pas mal d'application) pourrait il suffire ?

De plus, sachant que la plupart du temps, je serai connecté avec ce dernier, soit à la fac, soit chez moi, est il vraiment utile de se tourner vers du 3G, qui plus est je doute fortement de sa rentabilité, ayant déjà un iphone 4, la même chose identique sur ipad risquerai d'être assez déconcertant. quand pensez vous ?
En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## badboy71 (16 Mars 2011)

Salut, je te conseille de bien réfléchir pour choisir la quantité de mémoire car les application prennent beaucoup de place, et l'iPad 2 sera capable de lire des films HD qui peuvent faire facilement 6go ou 8go.
Enfin si comme tu le dit tu l'utilise que dans le cas de tes études et non en utilisation multimédia, le 16go devrait suffire. 

Pour la 3g si tu as deja un iPhone cela ne sert a rien car au pire des cas tu pourra utiliser le hotspot de iOS 4.3 pour te connecter avec ton iPad.


----------



## Liquify (16 Mars 2011)

Par "hotspot de iOS 4.3", tu entend la possibilité de se servir du 3G du iphone 4 sur le ipad ?
Cela implique t'il de souscrire à un forfait supplémentaire avec l'ipad en plus de celui déjà présent sous le iphone ?

Pour Flash player, son absence sur l'ipad est il vraiment gênant ? y'a t'il un substitue commercialisé sur l'appstore ?

Enfin, je suppose qu'il n'est pas possible de raccorder un disc dur externe ou autre support mémoire à l'ipad si on reste dans cette logique de Itouch like ?

En tout cas merci pour ta précédente réponse !


----------



## badboy71 (16 Mars 2011)

oui le hotspot creer un réseau wifi et tu peut te connecter dessus avec l'iPad par contre cette fonctionnalité est payante (gratuite si ton iPhone est jailbreaker "MyWi")

l'absence de flash n'est pas gênant car il y a de moins en moins de contenu flash, cependant il existe un navigateur disponible sur l'AppStore qui permet de lire le flash (SkyFire).

avec l'adaptateur usb il était possible sur l'iPad 1 de connecter un disque dur 2,5pouce ou une clé USB, par contre il fallait installer "iFile" disponible sur Cydia ce qui implique le jailbreak.

En tout cas pour moi ça sera iPad 2 64Go Wifi ^_^


----------

